# Onlive games and the SIII



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently looked into gaming with a game pad and saw that Onlive has a pretty good about of games that do this. I was wondering, whether you guys think the SIII can handle the top games, such as batman arkham asylum or Borderland. Any info is useful.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

With Onlive it doesn't matter what the SIII can support.
If you managed to play them without Onlive (which is close to impossible) the hardware of the phone wouldn't be able to handle most of these games.

Whether or not you will be able to realistically play games on Onlive is dependent on what kind of data connection your device has.
If you are running over 4G and not Wifi it depends on what kind of 4G service you have in your area.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> With Onlive it doesn't matter what the SIII can support.
> If you managed to play them without Onlive (which is close to impossible) the hardware of the phone wouldn't be able to handle most of these games.
> 
> Whether or not you will be able to realistically play games on Onlive is dependent on what kind of data connection your device has.
> If you are running over 4G and not Wifi it depends on what kind of 4G service you have in your area.


Thanks, the 4G in Michigan is pretty good, why not wifi?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Austin said:


> Thanks, the 4G in Michigan is pretty good, why not wifi?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I didn't say you couldn't use Wifi, if you have a good home internet connection of course Wifi is probably going to be the better option


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks man, really appreciate your quick responses!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, the way OnLive works, you're just watching streaming video while your movement commands are sent over the web to a server generating the graphics for the video been rendered in response to your movement.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I use onlive on my nexus so the S3 will be just fine


----------

